# aplicado a pessoa, usa-se também como substantivo



## Vanda

Bom dia meninos!

Esta frase (referência gramatical)
  aplicado a pessoa,   usa-se também como substantivo 
Em espanhol ficaria:

_aplicado a persona, usase también como sustantivo?_

Está certo?


----------



## dexterciyo

Aplicado a persona, *se usa* también como sustantivo.

_Úsase_ es gramaticalmente correcto, pero, de alguna forma, es un uso arcaizante atribuido a la lengua culta en textos escritos. En la lengua oral no se usa.

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que não devemos prescindir do artigo *la*
aplicado a la persona, se usa también como sustantivo?


----------



## dexterciyo

Mangato said:


> Acho que não devemos prescindir do artigo *la*
> aplicado a la persona, se usa también como sustantivo?



_*La* persona_ es una persona en particular. Considero que lo correcto sería sin el artículo.


----------



## Mangato

dexterciyo said:


> _*La* persona_ es una persona en particular. Considero que lo correcto sería sin el artículo.


 
Persona es en este caso el accidente gramatical?  En ese caso sin artículo. 


Entedi que se refería a un adjetivo que se utizaba como sustantivo.


----------



## Vanda

Valeu meninos, é para entrada de dicionário (sabem aquelas referências gramaticais das palavras?). Portanto:
Aplicado a persona, *se usa* también como sustantivo

Ou, como é referência, deveria ser usado mesmo o usase?

Obrigadíssima.


----------



## coolbrowne

Quem sabe seria possível contornar com
Aplicado a persona(s) viene utilizado también como sustantivo?


----------



## Vanda

Até que poderia, cool, mas como é entrada, quero dizer definição/explicação de terminologia de dicionários, é preciso usar o mínimo de palavras por causa de espaço, meio linguagem telegráfica.


----------



## Nanon

Se for linguagem telegráfica, teria que ser assim mesmo.
Se não estiver errada, u. t. c. s. é _úsase también como sustantivo._
Procurei _Apl. a pers. u. t. c. s._ no DRAE e não achei a expressão inteira mas sim as duas partes separadas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Entendo.





Vanda said:


> ....é preciso usar o mínimo de palavras por causa de espaço, meio linguagem telegráfica.


Obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Acho que não devemos prescindir do artigo *la*
> aplicado a la persona, se usa también como sustantivo?


 
Concuerdo con Mangato. Para una persona que habla español, escuchar: "aplicado a persona" (el artículo en este caso no indica una persona en particular, no en este contexto) no suena bien. Le falta el artículo definitivamente.

Aplicado a la persona, se usa también como sustantivo.


----------



## Vanda

Nanon said:


> Se for linguagem telegráfica, teria que ser assim mesmo.
> Se não estiver errada, u. t. c. s. é _úsase también como sustantivo._
> Procurei _Apl. a pers. u. t. c. s._ no DRAE e não achei a expressão inteira mas sim as duas partes separadas.



Touché, Nanon! A definição no português também está assim
*apl a pes (u t c s) *mas na frente precisa ter a definição das letras, a que elas se referem, tanto no português quanto no espanhol.

Obrigada a todos.


----------



## garotinarg

Vanda said:


> Valeu meninos, é para entrada de dicionário (sabem aquelas referências gramaticais das palavras?). Portanto:
> Aplicado a persona, *se usa* también como sustantivo
> 
> Ou, como é referência, deveria ser usado mesmo o usase?
> 
> Obrigadíssima.



También se puede decír :
Aplicado a la persona úsese también como sustantivo

Aplicado a persona, *se usa* también como sustantivo es correcto


----------

